# do you need a paint depth gauge to use a machine polisher



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

hi,

learnt loads off here and ive been really impressed with some of the work done by people with a machine polisher.

i realise it needs alot of practice but is something that does interest me for my own car.

my q is do you need one of these paint depth gauge things if you get a machine polisher /UDM ??
im guessing you do? am i correct in thinking they are about £200


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm new to this too but I thought you only need a gauge if you were carrying out correction work, ie using a cutting pad to remove swirls etc rather than just a polishing pad? I'm sure someone who know will be along shortly...


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

In short no. But its advisable to get one.

I've been machine polishing via PC and Rotary for a while now without one. Not once have i had a problem with paint thickness that i have noticed. I evaluate each surface and make sure that it looks suitable for machineing. Some may say this is niaeve but i wasn't in a finacial position to get one.

I now have a PTG and its a great tool. It makes me realise how much i needed one! I can now confidently machine a panel knowing roughly how much i have to work with and how much i am removing.

Each car i check gets added to a database where i can quickly look for the average levels of previous cars. Granted this DB isn't very big at the mo as i've only had the PTG a short while but its a start.

So what i'm trying to say is, yes you can start machineing without a PTG as long as you are careful BUT i'd strongly advise that you get one ASAP.

HTH

Andy


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

AndyH said:


> In short no. But its advisable to get one.
> 
> I've been machine polishing via PC and Rotary for a while now without one. Not once have i had a problem with paint thickness that i have noticed. I evaluate each surface and make sure that it looks suitable for machineing. Some may say this is niaeve but i wasn't in a finacial position to get one.
> 
> ...


I think he was looking to see how much they cost too, how much was yours?


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Like most things, it depends what you need to measure and what you want it to do. But look at spending from £150 to £2000. Maybe you can get in on the next Group Buy (if there is going to be a 4th run of this GB) If so then £130 ish


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

For the money, imo, it's worth it. In terms of detailing supplies, £130 is not a vast amount of money, and certainly pales into insignificance when you consider the price of respraying a panel. It's hard to do damage with a PC, but you have to bear in mind that before you got the car, somebody could have wetsanded and rotary'd it several times, so you may be left with next to no clearcoat.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

hi, thanks for the replies, im only looking to do it to my own car which is new so in theory shouldnt have been cut before.
im sure i will regret looking into this further and will end up spending more money on detailing stuff!!!!
I know if i do one car ill want to see if i can improve the look of another, will have a think about a PTG then.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

If you are only doing it as a one off, fine the nearest pro and ask them to do you a one off paint report, cost maybe 20 quid and you have peace of mind.


----------



## n1ckt001 (Oct 9, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> If you are only doing it as a one off, fine the nearest pro and ask them to do you a one off paint report, cost maybe 20 quid and you have peace of mind.


Is there anyone around Abingdon (Oxfordshire) that would be able to do this?


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Ultimate said:


> hi, thanks for the replies, im only looking to do it to my own car which is new so in theory shouldnt have been cut before.
> im sure i will regret looking into this further and will end up spending more money on detailing stuff!!!!
> I know if i do one car ill want to see if i can improve the look of another, will have a think about a PTG then.


If you are looking at just doing your own car you could ask someone from here with one to pop round and do you a reading.

:thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> If you are only doing it as a one off, fine the nearest pro and ask them to do you a one off paint report, cost maybe 20 quid and you have peace of mind.


lol missed this, MUST READ ALL THE POSTS FIRST 

Just the way i would go if i didnt have a PTG


----------

